# Going to get Baloo!



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

My son and I are going to stay in a hotel tonight down by LAX and we fly out first thing in the morning to go pick up Babaloo! We fly back home tomorrow afternoon around 4:30 (yes all in one day, but it beats driving to Vegas and back all in one day like we did three weeks ago!) 

I am so excited, I could barely sleep last night! I am not sure how I am going to sleep tonight at all! 

Does anyone know if the hard case Petmate carrier that is 9" High x 11" wide x 19" long will fit under the seat on United? I checked their site and they only state carry ons must be 9 x 14 x 22 or less. The only info I found on crates was hard sided. I couldn't find out if the bags like the sherpa bags are allowed, although other sites that actually sell the bags say they are fine for united.

Okay, so I should bring:

Wipes
Towel
2 pee pads
Water/food dish (in case of layover/delay)
blanket
chew toy
doo doo bags

Anything else?

I can't believe I am going to get my puppy! I also learned last night that a puppy class that trained under Dr Ian Dunbar's training school is taught at my kids school! !!!

!!!!!!

Dixie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Perhaps something to prevent nausea if the need arises for a quick fix for motion sickness. good stuff on the training class..how fortuitous.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I'd be prepared for the walk through with the little one through the security check. The probably get all sorts of things being smuggled inside a puppy...or attached to them...Sad But True so I would be ready for it. Sounds like you have it all.....Wait...one ......minute......WE FORGOT THE CAMERA....Woooh that was close... yeah we need pics please if you haven't already been read the riot act regarding Hav Pics on this Forumound: ound: ound: 

Derek


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dixie,
Is sounds like you have everything covered except for one important thing...YOUR CAMERA?! Don't leave home without it. Enjoy your quick turnaround trip. Can't wait to see pics of Baloo.

Susan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a safe and Happy Trip!I'm very excited for you!:whoo:hoto::whoo:hoto:
Sounds like you got it all covered!eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Have a safe trip and good luck with Baloo! I used a medium sized Sherpa when I picked up Kubrick and it fit just fine under the seat and no one looked at it twice. I think a soft-sided carrier will have a much better chance of fitting than a hard-sided one. If you can, try and get a sherpa before you leave!

Don't forget the hoto:!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you. Can't wait to see pictures. Have a safe trip and I hope your baby is just as wonderful as mine. hoto:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dixie,
didn't I tell you everybody here loves pics?! LOL Have a very safe and cheerful trip, make sure you cuddle your Babaloo for all of us!
Maryam.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd be sure to take a tag to put on the puppy's collar. It's unlikely that the pup will ever be away from you while you're travelling, but better safe than sorry. We forgot our camera too, even though I reminded myself not 10 minutes before we left to take it. Grrr.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Your camera.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh! Thank you for all the input! I forgot about the harness/leash/tag and of course my camera! I have the Kong binky, but didn't want to give him anything edible since he might get sick. Thanks for the upset stomach tip as well. I didn't even think of that!

My son would be upset with me if I forget my video camera. He is excited to pick up Baloo, but when he found out we were flying he wanted to do one thing.. crawl around like a baby at the airport (he thinks Nalts on YouTube is the funniest thing ever and plans on duplicating one of his videos). I honestly have puppy on the brain because I can't believe I said "sure" to him crawling on the floor at LAX. Oye! 

Thanks for the tip about the sherpa medium size! I found the dimensions for the pet carrier listed on United and it states "To be brought on board, hard-sided kennels may not exceed 17 x 12 x 8 inches, and soft-sided pet carriers may not exceed 17 x 10 x 10 inches." 

Both of the carriers I have (soft and hard) are 19" long. The soft one I have isn't a sherpa and we just use it at home for the kids to play with since the cats can somehow unzip it ound: I will pick one up tonight on the way to the hotel and then can see how it fits on the flight tomorrow morning. 

Thanks again everyone! Can't wait to share pictures with you all!

Dixie


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont think the airlines allow the hard cases to carry on. Its also very hard to get them under the seat. The soft ones you can shove in and it fits in the spot better. I didnt read all the posts, but make sure you take zip lock bags and paper towels. Just in case there is a mess and you need to get rid of the smell fast. Probably wont happen, but just in case. 


I cant wait. I love you tube! I want to see your sons movies. I want to get a better video cam.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have a great trip! Can't wait to see pictures of Baloo and hear about your adventures with him!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish you a safe and joyful trip! Looking forward Baloo's pictures!

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Did a 13 hour flight/day with Austin...it will be great and so rewarding!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

We ae always glad to help with any advice we can give. Hey make a reality show for the flight...strap the video camera to Baloo's waist and we can all get a Hav's eye view of the experience....I would like to see that little guy wandering up and dow the aisle of the plane giving Havie kisses to all the people onboard.....Hillarious.....ound: ound: 

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yipee....today is homecoming day! Can't wait to see your little guy! Please post those pics as soon as you are able!:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dixie? 
Any Babaloo in sight yet?!? We're waiting for you and your puffin's pics, so HURRY please!
Maryam


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We are so bad, aren't we? Can you say inpatient?LOL!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'd rather be iMpatient than an iNpatient! ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, where is the spell check when I need it! If there is one, I have yet to find it....obviously!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, Dixie,
I guess you poor little folks are still on the road and I'm too tired to stay up. Hopefully my Sunday morning will be full of little Baloo pics!
Maryam.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

That would make my Sunday....to see Baloo Pics greeting me on my Computer.

Derek


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Sorry I didn't log on yesterday! I was dog tired (groan).

Baloo was fantastic for the flight! He is such an awesome little guy! I will recap the trip for anyone that wants to know the detail .

I stopped at Petsmart Friday night to pick up a Sherpa bag. The price as $59.99. My son picked out the red one. When I checked out it rang up at $20. I asked the girl if that was right and if it was on sale. She said "no, it just says $20." I explained to her that in two different places it showed the medium as $59.99 and the large as $69.99." She said well perhaps it was put in the wrong spot, but it rang up $20. I just said "okay, I just didn't want any bad karma or anything." and then was good to go! What a deal!!

The flight was uneventful out to Vegas. The only down side was I had to wait in line to check in because I had the pet request on the return flight and for some reason their computers won't separate the two flights. It wasn't a big deal though.

When we picked up Baloo he was just was sweet and calm as when we saw him 3 weeks ago. Nevena was very nice and gave us a very nice goody bag full of things.

We then took Baloo to the vet and they said he looked great. The vet tech said he was one of the calmest puppies she had ever seen and wanted to keep him. He passed his health exam and was cleared for the flight.

Baloo did so great waiting at the airport and in the plane. He did a great job all the way home too! Such a good calm boy!!

When we got home the cats just looked at him and took off running. Totally not what I expected from them. They have been crabby today, just staying in the windows or upstairs. I thought they would've been nosy by checking him out while he slept, but nope. I obviously have betrayed them  Like they even knew what a dog was! 

We are following Dr. Ian Dunbar's training methods, so he goes in and out of the crate every hour. He didn't want to be in his crate last night, and whined a little bit, but then calmed down after some "shushing" and chewing on kongs.

He slept in a smalled crate next to my side of the bed. He woke up at 11:30, 3:30 and 5:30 to go potty.

Right now he will sit, lay down and roll over (I can get him to roll over 50% of the time when I ask). When we ask him to calm he sits and then lays down really flat to the ground  He is such a goofball!

He is sleeping in his crate now... under his bed! He burrowed under the bed and fell asleep there. We are all so in love with him. He is so sweet and loving and funny! He is just too much! 

On a side note, I apparently had puppy on the brain at the airport because I either threw out my Garmin Nuvi 350 or someone grabbed it from my purse while I was trying to organize junk/trash to throw out... I am bummed, but I do have a cute puppy, so it makes it not so bad.





































Thank you again for all of the tips and wishes!! 

Dixie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home Baloo!!! He is so cute. So are the two legged kids.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Baloo is just the cutest. great story (what is a garmin nuvi 350?) How old is Baloo again? after one day you have him sitting? downing? and Calming? that is one smart puppy!!! congrats -- give a belly rub for me, Jas and Cash.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dixie!
This is so exciting! Your Baloo has got the best name! It fits him perfectly! He is so sweet and seems to smile cheerfully in your avatar. Love his white butterfly moustache! I'm glad everything turned out fine. I just don't have a clue what 'Garmin Nuvi 350' is -hope it's not money!- but it doesn't seem to be a big loss.
Enjoy your gorgeous puppy and post lots of pics please!
Maryam.
PS: your kids are even cuter than the pup, thought that wasn't possible!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! What a cutie he is, and the kids . . . it looks like the photos should be in a magazine. Enjoy Baloo every minute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The Garmin Nuvi is a navigational system, and it isn't cheap.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dixie, that is one ADORABLE dog, and so are the kids! Too precious!! They must be over the moon! And calm is good. Biscuit was the calmest puppy and still is a calm dog. Baloo sounds super-smart, too. 

Re the cats, may take some time. My Jesse's mouth went from a smile to a permanent upside down U when we got Biscuit, and he stayed p-----d off at us for months. He now bites me every chance he gets as payback . LOL. But they at least amuse one another and nap together. . . 

Enjoy every minute and thanks for sharing!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

wow, he is quite the doll baby!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dixie,

Congratulations on your new puppy, Baloo is just adorable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: Baloo to your new home! Dixie, he's adorable! He probably will be a calm dog if he's this calm in new surroundings. I'm sure you're in love! You've got darling kids also!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dixie,
Baloo is very cute and so well behaved too! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dixie,
Looks like you are all happy with your new guy Baloo!He is a cutie!I love the eyebrows:eyebrows:

Your kids are cuties too! 

Love the deal you got on your sherpa.I don't have one,but think I'd like too--but I want your kinda deal!SALE!!!!eace:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Dixie,

Baloo is just precious!
I'm glad you had such an uneventful trip home. You're older kids are adorable too!

He must be really smart too. How old is he?

Hav fun!
Beverly


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is just a cutie! Love the masked look.  I can't believe he knows all those tricks already, that's impressive!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OOOOHH...*

Your fur and human kids are ADORABLE!!

Congrats!

Love the name Baloo...it makes me smile. And it fits him. Beautiful markings.

Trisheace:


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Awww! Thanks for all of the kind words!  Baloo will be 9 weeks old tomorrow. He is doing really well and slept through the night the last two nights. We are all just so happy to have him! 

Our girl cat, Bucky, is coming around to him. She likes to sit on top of his crate in the morning  He is really good with the cats and doesn't go after them. I am sure they will all be great friends soon! 

Dixie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Dixie,
Baloo is adorable! He's only 9 weeks old and you've had him for a couple of days and already taught him a bunch of tricks? Smart little one you have.

Susan


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Susan! 

He does seem pretty darn smart and is very good about settling down on his own. He is so cute and loving too! My kids like watching him "waddle" and slide on the tile because according to them "his back legs aren't talking to his front legs." 

Dixie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What adorable pics of all your kids, fur ones and otherwise. 

LOVE Baloo's coloring on his face. Very nice!! The waddle is precious so enjoy it while you can. It disappears too quickly.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know who is cuter the kids or the puppy! 

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohmy, I had not seen these pics before, He is a doll! what beautiful markings!! very huggable.
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very sweet & smart little puppy, I've lost track on how many new puppies there are here.


----------

